# ok, this might be a dumb question



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Would it be safe to put a 36" wide tank on a 32" wide stand? I have a squat, solid wood dresser that should otherwise be able to handle the weight of the tank (33 gal). My husband thinks it would be alright, as it would only be 2" off the edge on either side. I'm not so sure.

eta my husband thinks that adding a piece of thick plywood the correct size under the tank should be sufficient to support the overhang. 

I just dont want a 32 gallon flood in my future LOL


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

*old dude: To the tell you the truth. I would not do it. I been keeping aquariums for over 35 years and I only had one aquarium break on me. That was because the stand gave just a little and I had over 55 gallons of water all over my new home office at 3am. Talk about the cost to clean that up and fix with new hardwood floors. You always want your aquarium to be flat and leval at all times. So I would not take the chance. Just think if it happens when you are not home for a few hours or even days. I think you are better off to invest in a real good aquarium stand not a partical board one. Just think how much weight that aquarium is holding in water,Rock,Gravel and fish. A lot of weight when you think of it. No question is a stupid question in our great hobby of ours. Then your aquarium can be a show tank for everyone to enjoy. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*The plywood should be able to distribute the weight evenly. I would think its ok with the plywood. *


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am like big dog *old dude been keeping tanks for 35+ years and I always make sure my tanks are supported at the corners and have never had one leak yet. I wouldnt do it even with the plywood because it cant provide good support IMO


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> *I would think its ok with the plywood. *


Absolutely. Cut a piece of 3/4" ply to the dimensions of the tank. I've done this many times throughout the years without fail. You'll want to stain or paint it before using it though unless you don't mind the look.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

thread title said:


> ok this might be a dumb question


Not now.

the only dumb question is the one not asked.




*Angie* said:


> Would it be safe to put a 36" wide tank on a 32" wide stand? I have a squat, solid wood dresser that should otherwise be able to handle the weight of the tank (33 gal). My husband thinks it would be alright, as it would only be 2" off the edge on either side. I'm not so sure.
> 
> eta my husband thinks that adding a piece of thick plywood the correct size under the tank should be sufficient to support the overhang.
> 
> I just dont want a 32 gallon flood in my future LOL


Sounds like you found a solution.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, no such thing as a dumb question in this hobby.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

Although it MIGHT work, I wouldn't do it. Whenever someone gets in that dresser, the tank water is going to get sloshed. If you can afford to set up a tank, you can afford to buy our build a proper stand for it.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

I would not use plywood it bows to much. But cut a stain some 2 X 4"s and you will be fine


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2X4s will bow a just as bad. Better to use 4X4 with that idea.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanted to say thanks for the opinions, everyone! As I was still contemplating whether to go ahead with the above option, a really nice cedar chest kind of wandered by and I snatched it up. It's beautiful and extremely sturdy and just plain looks really nice with my (still empty) tank set up on it. 

It's funny, when the lady I bought it from learned I was going to use it to hold a fairly large fish tank, she commented "well, it'll still be good for storing things you don't have to access very often!". I almost said sure, stuff I won't need for the next several years, maybe! It's not like I'll be able to just move aside a 300lb tank whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Post some pictures for all of us to see. *old dude:fish10::betta::fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember this tank will weigh about 420lbs.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> the only dumb question is the one not asked.


Hear hear. I'm glad I'm not the only one who says that.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, here's a half-decent cell phone pic. Don't mind the wonky backdrop paper, it doesn't fit the tank, the kids and I are just trying to decide on whether we like the blue or black better before buying a new one. The cedar chest is handling the weight with no problem, my carpenter father-in-law cut some 4x4 which are propped inside to brace/evenly distribute the weight in the middle. It's much nicer than the $250+ black pressboard stands the pet store carries!

I think I might add another plant or two along the back on the right side. The kids want to put another rock in, too, but I'm undecided on that. The sand has mostly settled, it looks so much clearer since I filled it yesterday afternoon. It's still a little cloudy, but I can't actually see any teeny sand particles floating at all, so it's improving!










I ordered a master test kit online since my only local place for fish stuff is horribly overpriced for theirs. In the meantime, I'll be bringing them a water sample tomorrow to see how it's moving along, since they'll test for free.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

wow lookin good, I would add more plants like u said and what about a piece (or pieces) of driftwood instead of another rock?? What are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

definitely driftwood and more plants


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the wood suggestion, I've added an interesting piece, and quite a few more plants (and a really pretty backdrop) and I'm really happy with how it looks now. I'll get a new photo up tomorrow after the sand I stirred up has a chance to settle down.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Starting to look good.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, here's my tank all set up, water's crystal clear and I'm really happy with the landscaping (sea scaping? water scaping? LOL). All it needs is fish, all my water cycle levels are good except for the ph, which I'm working on. 

Anyhow...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW! I wish my tank looked like that! I like the way you arranged everything and I love your backdrop! Good luck on your ph, is it too high or low??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good. Like the background. So you're going to cycle it with fish?


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll admit I'm not yet fully versed on this whole cycling process. I've had water in it for just over a week, and when I first filled it I added some cycling concoction the fish store guy told me to put in it. When I got my water tested at the fish store today, the guy told me my nitrites and ammonia levels were 0 and that my nitrates were "fine" (didn't give me the number and I didn't think to ask). Said that once I get my ph under control I'd be good to put a fish in and see how it does. 

I will say, that the more reading I do here, the less impressed I am with my fish store. I wish I had an option other than this chain store, but that's what I'm stuck with. It'll be a while before I can get my own nitrate/nitrite/ammonia test kits, but I'm happy to keep bringing samples in to the store to get tested if you all tell me what I need to be looking for. I really appreciate all the help I've gotten getting this started.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Basically your cycle doesnt start until there is a source of ammonia in your tank. This is what fish give off in their waste. To cycle some people do it with fish and some do it without using an alternate source. The stuff you added may or may not help, but without a source of food for those bacteria (ammonia) it won't do any good and they will eventually die. Cycling does not refer to letting your tank run for a period of time before doing anything with it. 

I would suggest you search either on here or google for the nitrogen cycle. It is a natural occurence.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright, here's where I'm at. After Ben's post above, I did some reading on the nitrogen cycle, and started adding a few flakes of food every day. That, coupled with the cycle stuff I added a few days prior, seems to have given us a pretty good start. 

As an aside, we homeschool and I turned the nitrogen cycle into a really great science lesson. We drew it out on a whiteboard, and have been testing the water and recording our results. This whole aquarium experience is turning into a slew of awesome learning opportunities. 

Anyway, as of today, our ammonia level is 0, nitrites are at 0.1 mg/L and nitrates are at 5 mg/L. I'm not sure how that translates to the ppm that I see most of you testing, but according to the test booklets, that puts our nitrites at almost 0 and at an acceptable/safe level, and the nitrates are well within a normal/safe range. So today we did a partial water change, added a cherry barb to the tank, and we'll continue to monitor the levels over the next week to ensure we're fully cycled before starting to add more fish. 

oh, and my ph levels (which are high out of the tap, around 8.2) seem to have settled in at a steady 7.6 with the addition of peat granules in my filter.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*Angie* said:


> Alright, here's where I'm at. After Ben's post above, I did some reading on the nitrogen cycle, and started adding a few flakes of food every day. That, coupled with the cycle stuff I added a few days prior, seems to have given us a pretty good start.
> 
> As an aside, we homeschool and I turned the nitrogen cycle into a really great science lesson. We drew it out on a whiteboard, and have been testing the water and recording our results. This whole aquarium experience is turning into a slew of awesome learning opportunities.


yep it can. And very interesting also as the same nitrogen cycle works for animals just that in an aquarium levels can get toxic very rapidily


*angie* said:


> Anyway, as of today, our ammonia level is 0, nitrites are at 0.1 mg/L and nitrates are at 5 mg/L. *I'm not sure how that translates to the ppm *that I see most of you testing, but according to the test booklets, that puts our nitrites at almost 0 and at an acceptable/safe level, and the nitrates are well within a normal/safe range. So today we did a partial water change, added a cherry barb to the tank, and we'll continue to monitor the levels over the next week to ensure we're fully cycled before starting to add more fish.
> 
> oh, and my ph levels (which are high out of the tap, around 8.2) seem to have settled in at a steady 7.6 with the addition of peat granules in my filter.


FWIW and as I remember from physics class a ml of water at something like 4 degrees C weighs 1 gram. cubic centermeter is also a mililiter. So a milligram of water is 1/1000 of a gram of 1/1,000,000 liter. therefore .1 mg/l is .1 ppm.

At least as far as i remember.

my .02


----------

